# updated Handground - is it really that bad in comparison to Aergrind, etc.?



## kamixx (May 11, 2018)

hi,

I have currently Ceramill hand grinder (which I suppose is similar to Porlex) that I use for Aeropress, Kalita Wave and French press.

It is real annoyance to try to change grind setting. So I have decided that it is time to upgrade.

I see lot of recommendations for Feld, Aergrind, Helor, Kinu, LIDO, Commandante.

How stand upgraded Handground against these top picks?

I can buy it like 25% cheaper than Aergrind.

Also what I am not sure regarding Aergrind is that I usually grind 36 grams of coffee, which as I understand would take 2 loadings, but Handground can accomodate it in one go.

So is Handground so inferior and I should rather spend little more or is it now good option after upgrade?

thank you in advance


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Handground is significantly cheaper than the others you mention. You can't buy the others new for £80

It also has ceramic burrs which are slower to grind. 36g with the Handground does not sound like fun.

It works best when held down on a surface with one hand and cranked with the other. The other grinders can be used free held. You can free hold the Handground but at finer settings there is a lot of resistance on the crank arm & it is relatively hard work. Grinding at my regular drip setting, my girlfriend can struggle with the Feld/Lido, she prefers the Handground held down on a worktop.

I have the first iteration of the Handground, I have not installed the shims. At the finest setting it is too coarse for Aeropress or smaller French press brews. It works well for pulse poured V60 at smaller (1mug) brews. I don't really want to be able to set it any finer as I don't want any more resistance whilst grinding.

Sorry, a bit wordy, but inferior/superior are relative. The Handground is cheaper, with ceramic burrs & OK for coarser grinds, takes some effort.

If you want to grind large amounts &/or at finer settings, I'd recommend one of the other grinders.


----------



## kamixx (May 11, 2018)

thank you very much for your answer.

Yes, you are right in similar price range is only Aergrind.

My main requirements are:

- consistency of grind

- easy change of grind setting between FP, Aeropress, Kalita

Nice to have:

- it should be able to grind around 36g of coffee

Thruth is that most of grinding is done by my almost 5 year old son, he is able to handle Ceramill/Porlex just fine. He is happy that he helps to prepare coffee for mom and dad .

I may go with Aergrind in the end based on your remark regarding issues with Aeropress coarsness


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

My 3.5 year old grinds for aeropress on the Aergrind - she can't do a whole dose (gets bored!) but helps you to gauge that it is not too challenging to grind at that setting!

I can't recall exact maximum dose but think it can grind c 22g per chamber.

I have been massively impressed with the quality of the grind - is perfectly passable on my main espresso machine also


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Ps if you want an Aergrind but, like me, don't want the mystery of when it will arrive from MBK, there is a guy in Bristol selling a stockpile at £80 each


----------

